# Why are you all WTT?



## Lulabelle85

Just wondering what everyone's reasons are for waiting. For us it's because we have a big holiday to Florida for my 30th Birthday which we booked ages ago, once that's out the way then we can get going with the baby making! We just wanted to make sure we had done all the things we wanted to do before we had kids, but now I feel like all I want to do more than anything is just have a wee baby of our own x


----------



## Enasy

Hi, we had a first baby last September he is now just over 10months old :D I had a C Section so was advised to wait 12months before trying again also we are getting married in December. Come new year tho and we will be trying for number 2. Crazily I have been longing for another baby pretty much as soon as we got home after having the 1st.


----------



## Mrs P5515

Lulabelle Florida does sound amazing, lots of looking at pics and things to do to get you through. We have some finance to pay off from our honeymoon which will finish at the end of November which also gives me a little time to work on my fitness and general health and come December I think we will both be ready to go ....eeeekkk not too long now. Have been completely guilty of pintrest surfing for the nursery today :blush:


----------



## kksy9b

We are waiting now for DS to be fully weaned and sleeping better at night (aka:lets dad put him down!). We are hoping somewhere from jan-april of next year to start. It will be our last so a bit bittersweet. Just enjoying the time now with the three of us


----------



## MontyMad

I'm still looking for a man.


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello! 
We're waiting cos we need our daughter to be around 3. That way we'd get free childcare, it currently costs us around £300 a month for two days as I work part time. I would want to keep her in nursery even when I go back on mat leave so have time to dedicate to a new baby, but not having to fork out that money on mat pay would make a big difference!

Also, we moved into our house 9 days before I went into labour, so we've still got a lot to do on it as we've been busy with our LO the last 20 months!

Xxx


----------



## hanni

Same as a PP. Have to wait 1 yr after having a csection.


----------



## DisneyBabyx

Lulabelle85 we are big Florida fans - you will love it!

We have spent too many years going to Florida and the USA instead of saving for a house. I would love to be TTC just now but feel we want to buy a house first. Which hopefully should be next summer. My hubby turns 30 next year too and we are having a big trip to California for his birthday. Once all that is out the way we will be TTC!


----------



## babydustcass

Hi everyone,

we are waiting until we start the process of buying a house! We have 2 (7 and 3) already but wanted to get the ball rolling with mortgages ect before we start to TTC for number 3 in hopes that we will be 'home' and dry for the next ones arrival! We also booked Lapland earlier in the year for a 5 day Christmas Adventure so not really wanting to be very pregnant for the sleigh rides and tobogganing


----------



## ssarahh

We were waiting until we paid off our credit cards (wedding debt) and had some money saved. We paid the card off last month so can start saving now. 

We went to the USA in May for three weeks (including Florida - you will love it!) and we had delayed TTC until then. We are also off skiing in January so have said we will kick off trying when we are in Italy skiing. 

We brought our first house a couple of years ago, so are quite settled, so its just a case of saving now!


----------



## Afairchild5

We are waiting to pay off our credit cards too! I'm thinking we will start trying in December though because it shouldn't take us too long! I'm getting extremely excited :)


----------



## Kelskiii

I'm trying to get my last 14lb of baby weight off (even though I am 10 times fitter & smaller in shape than before I got pregnant with our LO but I won't get started on that haha)

Really struggling to get this last bit of weight off & i'm still overweight even with that off BUT I am so broody & really want another baby ... planning on staying on slimming world throughout next pregnancy & laying off my biggest weaknes BREAD!

My LO is a December baby so ideally baby #2 is a mid year baby as December is quite crazy!!


----------



## kits

I was waiting until my body felt better, little one born in March & been dying to be pregnant again but after 5 tears I still felt some soreness. Think we may start trying again very soon!


----------



## lu-is

We just had a miscarriage and are waiting for my body to heal and a first real period. Follow up appointment in 8 weeks so I guss we'll be waiting until then.


----------



## Sara_w_an_h

I am waiting because I don't have a thyroid and I have had 2 back to back miscarriages and my levels are not under control and want them "normal" before we try again. Which I'm hoping as soon as I have my tests done in about 2 weeks.


----------



## sherwood

We're waiting until I've finished my professional exams (August 2016), and then probably for 12 months after that so my career doesn't take as much of a hit. Perhaps we'll go on a nice holiday as well - after 5 years of working full time and studying at night, I'll need one! :thumbup:

I'm also having some surgery in October and they recommend not getting pregnant within 12 months or so.


----------



## Girly922

Hugs to the ladies waiting due to losses

We had a chemical in spring, and had planned to ttc this June. However, we have decided to wait until after out wedding in September next year so we can start officially trying on our wedding night.


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm in the process of finishing my PhD. I took maternity leave in the middle of it to have our daughter (who is 2.5), so I can't really afford to take another maternity leave before I finish. I will need to travel to present my research next summer and my husband and I also have a business, so August is a busy month for us. So we're waiting until sometime after September of next year (TTC in roughly January). Also, I wanted to wait for a 3 year age gap, so our daughter gets her free nursery hours by then as she loves her nursery and I want to still keep her there part-time even while I'm home with the baby.


----------



## tverb84

When I first joined b and b two years ago I didn't feel ready at all but now I feel more ready.Ever since my niece was born July 15th it helped me realize that I could be more ready that I thought I was.

Yesterday I held her and she fell asleep in my arms. :cloud9: <3 I even fed her a bit which wasn't too hard and she looked soooooo cute when she was sleeping in my arms.It feels like I have baby fever again that I haven't had in a long time.


----------



## viccat

I am in waiting to try because my hubby isn't trying :winkwink: We need to talk a lot more, and I am hoping that he will eventually come around to the idea of having a second child.


----------



## goblinxwife

We have a huge move coming up... in like 3 weeks, so once thats out of the way its fair game.


----------



## ellina

A couple reasons, I guess. First, my little guy is 13 months and I have yet to have a PP period. And even then, LO is a bit of a sleep robber, and we want to wait until he starts sleeping 3 or 4 hour stretches before diving into newborn territory again.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're waiting because after a mmc in march we were advised that my risk of miscarriage is around 50/50. We were due to start a trial which may reduce that to 1 in 4 but somehow I lost my immunity to rubella and had to have an mmr booster so I'm not allowed to get pregnant for three months. 

I'll get the pills for the trial and begin ttc from mid September. 

Average time for us to conceive is around 2 years and I can only be part of the trial for one year so feel like I'm getting ready or climb a mountain :dohh: if we don't get pregnant within the next 12 months we're done.


----------



## Kelly M

We are wtt because I don't know if I even want #2! Hubby wants #2 and has for a while but I'm not convinced yet. We decided to talk about possibly trying for #2 next fall so we can have a summer baby (baby #1 is a winter baby and I want to spread things out from Christmas and his bday). Also, I have had a life long dream of traveling to Thailand and my mother is going to watch our son while we take a special trip there next year. Maybe after I get to go on my dream trip I'll come around to the idea of another. I'm just so on the fence! Each day I feel differently about it. Some days I would love to have another and some days my son is driving me nuts and I never ever want another ever again. I also had severe ppd/ppa with my son and it was traumatizing. I'm mostly recovered but some days I still have anxiety and dread ever feeling like I did when things were very severe. I was nearly hospitalized and had to move home across country to be with family. Not sure I can go to that dark place again!


----------



## vickyandchick

We're WTT because LO isn't even 1 yet and also because we want to buy a house and become more financially stable before we add another baby to the mix :)


----------



## Hermione394

Healthy basically. I have lost over 100 pounds, and am waiting for one more doctor to give me the green light to TTC. This will probably happen in January.

I've been actively preparing my body for 2 1/2 years...I'm anxious to TTC!


----------



## Laroawan

We need a bigger place to live for the most part. Cramped 1 bedroom apartment just doesn't have room for a baby but finding a good rental is hard here. The market is full and prices are high.

Ideally we would buy a 2-3 bedroom apartment but that is probably at least 2 years away.

We'd also like it if hubby got a promotion he will qualify for next year. Then finances and maternity leave would be a lot less stressful.


----------



## Kiki1993

We were originally waiting until we bought a house and got married but we decided buying really wasn't for us right now, maybe one day but honestly with other halves job we may end up moving so we dont want to tie ourselves down to a location just yet. 
so now we are waiting until 
1- my work probation is up (march as i work with kids)
2- we want me to e no more than 3 months pregnant at our wedding so september next year :) 
3- gives us time to decorate


----------



## Amarna

We just bought a house and now that we have the space if it was up to DH we'd start trying right away. I work two jobs currently. Both offer zero paid maternity leave so it just isn't an option with our current financial situation. But I very badly want to be a stay at home mom, I feel like I've missed so much of our two daughter's early lives because I was always working when they were babies, I went back to work from maternity leave just 4 weeks after having DD1 and with DD2 I was in university and working 3 weeks after giving birth to her. This time I want to be home with our baby and focus on homeschooling our other daughters, right now DH stays home with them during the day and works evenings.

So we need DH to find a good job that can cover the bills that my job currently does so I can stay home. I'm staying at work definitely through December because I don't want to leave during our busy season (retail) when I'm basically running the show. After the holidays DH is going to look for full time work, with his background he'll most likely get paid more than I do currently. And once he's been working at his new job for awhile I will leave my main job and stay home with the girls while still working part time from home at my current second job. Then we will start TTC. Realistically we're thinking around June of 2016 because we also want/need to paint the exterior of our house and I'd like to make sure that is done first as it's a big project and it needs to be done during one of the warmer times of the year here.


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> We are waiting now for DS to be fully weaned and sleeping better at night (aka:lets dad put him down!). We are hoping somewhere from jan-april of next year to start. It will be our last so a bit bittersweet. Just enjoying the time now with the three of us

Happy to say that DS has been weaned for a month this Sunday, is STTN in his own bed, let's DH do bedtime and puts himself to sleep!! So check mark to all of those goals! Next step is getting him to fall asleep on his own at nap. 

Also on our to do list is finish hitting weight loss and fitness goals! I'm down 59 lbs so far and have anywhere from 7-17 to go, depending on where I want to stop. Hoping to run a half marathon before getting preggo, but not set on it yet. 

The last (and biggest IMO) is getting my hormones to fully balance after weaning. I don't want to get preggo until everything is back to normal for a couple months. Hoping this doesn't mean delaying anything, but will if it isn't regulated by then. On track for April but the wait is starting to drive me bonkers!


----------



## tverb84

Amarna said:


> We just bought a house and now that we have the space if it was up to DH we'd start trying right away. I work two jobs currently. Both offer zero paid maternity leave so it just isn't an option with our current financial situation. But I very badly want to be a stay at home mom, I feel like I've missed so much of our two daughter's early lives because I was always working when they were babies, I went back to work from maternity leave just 4 weeks after having DD1 and with DD2 I was in university and working 3 weeks after giving birth to her. This time I want to be home with our baby and focus on homeschooling our other daughters, right now DH stays home with them during the day and works evenings.
> 
> So we need DH to find a good job that can cover the bills that my job currently does so I can stay home. I'm staying at work definitely through December because I don't want to leave during our busy season (retail) when I'm basically running the show. After the holidays DH is going to look for full time work, with his background he'll most likely get paid more than I do currently. And once he's been working at his new job for awhile I will leave my main job and stay home with the girls while still working part time from home at my current second job. Then we will start TTC. Realistically we're thinking around June of 2016 because we also want/need to paint the exterior of our house and I'd like to make sure that is done first as it's a big project and it needs to be done during one of the warmer times of the year here.

I can't believe the US doesn't have paid paternity leave.Here in Canada both parents can take a year off,one can take six months or one parent can take the whole year and it's paid.I don't think I would be able to leave my baby with a babysitter or at a daycare when they're only a few weeks old.


----------



## MelliPaige

Because being a mommy to a toddler is tough..and I want to be a stay at home mom but we need my income right blue..and hubby needs to fix the basement..and mostly I'm scared of being a newborns mommy again


----------



## chocolatechip

Partially trying to time it with my grad school and partially because this was when DH felt comfortable starting the whole process.


----------



## Amarna

tverb84 said:


> Amarna said:
> 
> 
> We just bought a house and now that we have the space if it was up to DH we'd start trying right away. I work two jobs currently. Both offer zero paid maternity leave so it just isn't an option with our current financial situation. But I very badly want to be a stay at home mom, I feel like I've missed so much of our two daughter's early lives because I was always working when they were babies, I went back to work from maternity leave just 4 weeks after having DD1 and with DD2 I was in university and working 3 weeks after giving birth to her. This time I want to be home with our baby and focus on homeschooling our other daughters, right now DH stays home with them during the day and works evenings.
> 
> So we need DH to find a good job that can cover the bills that my job currently does so I can stay home. I'm staying at work definitely through December because I don't want to leave during our busy season (retail) when I'm basically running the show. After the holidays DH is going to look for full time work, with his background he'll most likely get paid more than I do currently. And once he's been working at his new job for awhile I will leave my main job and stay home with the girls while still working part time from home at my current second job. Then we will start TTC. Realistically we're thinking around June of 2016 because we also want/need to paint the exterior of our house and I'd like to make sure that is done first as it's a big project and it needs to be done during one of the warmer times of the year here.
> 
> I can't believe the US doesn't have paid paternity leave.Here in Canada both parents can take a year off,one can take six months or one parent can take the whole year and it's paid.I don't think I would be able to leave my baby with a babysitter or at a daycare when they're only a few weeks old.Click to expand...

I'm not going to lie. It was really tough. But when you need to be paid to pay rent you don't really have a choice. :( My husband was laid off from his job shortly after our first daughter was born so I really had no choice, luckily at that time my parents could watch her while I worked which made it a bit easier to leave her.

Unless the company you work for in the US chooses to pay for maternity leave you don't get paid. Right now I have no paid leave if I were to get pregnant, which is why DH want's to find a full time job so we can switch roles and I can stay home.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm recovering from an emergency c section, I was told to wait at least 12 months as for the best chance at a VBAC only 5 months to go! X


----------



## sarah34

We are waiting to ttc number 2, partly due to age, (I'd like around 3 year age gap) partly due to childcare costs. Also I am starting a new job that pays enhanced maternity pay but you have to have been there a year before you get to 11 weeks so looking at mid to late 2016 for us xx


----------



## Shey

I live in Florida, but in Orlando,Florida and always trying to get my friends to come see me. it's so hard to get people to come visit me. :(

I'm waiting cause I first need to get my tubes untied. I had a tubal ligation back in February and I need to reverse it in order to try again.


----------



## Sirius37

DH deploys next year and, since it would be our first one, we wanted to have him here for everything, so we're waiting until he comes back next summer. It just happens to work out well with the timing for my masters degree too.


----------



## fxmummyduck

We're moving from the UK to USA in January, so need to find a place to live, settle in and get used to things. 

Also I've been struggling to get my head around #2 and doing the newborn thing again, and have been sad over letting go of my los baby days :( but I've come along way very quickly by setting a date and thinking about it all the time! Just need to hold dh off long enough now!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're waiting for a couple reasons. We need to finish paying the bills from the first birth, and that's the biggest one. I had a vaginal birth, but between pregnancy and breastfeeding, I want my body to have a chance to really recover before I get pregnant again anyway. I want to try to time the next pregnancy so all medical care hits over one deductible year on our insurance, and that means starting now or starting in a little under a year, and in addition to the rest, I don't want to risk my milk supply before my son is a year old.


----------



## squeaker1989

Because DH doesn't feel ready, he wants to wait a few years... I would like it way sooner, but a few years is better than never. 

So for now, it gives me a chance to plan and try to make sure we are ready for when the time comes.


----------



## arturia

For us, we're waiting because we just bought a new townhouse. That house has yet to be built (a month ago when we were there it was a pile of dirt!) and will likely be finished around May next year, especially with El Nino keeping it warm and snow-free.


----------



## darkriver

Was planning to conceive via sperm donor and had taken folic acid and the day before I was due to order the sperm my new boyfriend asked for my number. 2 days later we got together. I was upfront and honest, told him I wanted a baby as soon as possible due to health reasons and we agreed one year. So yeah. Now on contraception... Not happy about it, but hate condoms.


----------



## charliekay

We're waiting until our DD is at least two years old that way I get to enjoy her without the stress of a new baby also I had an EMCS with DD so would really want a vbac and my hospital will only let you attempt a vbac after two years between pregnancies x


----------



## jadzia36

My AF is MIA this past month, and I'm on medication that isn't great for pregnancy so I'll see about switching to something better or weaning off it.


----------



## Alfiesmom

Daycare costs, we have a three year old and a one year old and having three in daycare is just WAY out of my price range! So we are trying to time it so that the three year old will be closer or in Kindergarten by the time the new baby would start daycare!


----------

